# 4 8 15 16 23 42



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Why do I have a feeling that Mr. Eko is going to become the polar opposite of Locke. Both good, but in different ways. After all, they seem to be "men of faith".


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

I think John Locke is the "Man of reason" and Eko is the "Man of Faith". It's about time the new episodes started again!


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

ebaltz said:


> ...It's about time the new episodes started again!


Here Here!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Bring on "Psalm 23"!


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

I have a feeling Locke is not as "good" as we might think. He seems to have an allegiance to the island and not necessarily to the castaways.

I'm SO ready for the new episodes. I just have this concern that they'll spend 20 minutes doing a recap from last episode.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Lets try a full hour!

Wednesday night will have an hour catchup episode followed by the new episode "Psalm 23".



durl said:


> I have a feeling Locke is not as "good" as we might think. He seems to have an allegiance to the island and not necessarily to the castaways.
> 
> I'm SO ready for the new episodes. I just have this concern that they'll spend 20 minutes doing a recap from last episode.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Mark Holtz said:


> Why do I have a feeling that Mr. Eko is going to become the *polar* opposite of Locke.


(My emphasis..)

Pun intended? :grin: 

(BTW, thought of Lost when I saw the White Witch driving the chariot into battle being pulled by polar bears! :lol: )



ebaltz said:


> I think John Locke is the "Man of reason" and Eko is the "Man of Faith".


Excellent point!



durl said:


> He seems to have an allegiance to the island and not necessarily to the castaways.


Another excellent point!

T-minus 33 hours 50 minutes and counting!  (But I won't count anymore, much to the relief of some. )

Can't wait! :joy:


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Laverne said:


> (My emphasis..)
> 
> T-minus 33 hours 50 minutes and counting!  (But I won't count anymore, much to the relief of some. )
> 
> Can't wait! :joy:


To what, The next Charlie Chat.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Jeff McClellan said:


> To what, The next Charlie Chat.




What you may not be aware of is that I really behaved quite well last night! :lol: 

You must not be a Lost fan, Jeff, or no other thoughts would have even DARED enter your mind. 

(But, yeah, Charlie scored big points with Laverne last night... :yesman: Olympic feed in HD! :sure: THANKS CHARLIE! :cuttle: Hope that includes some curling! )

AHEM.... Back to Lost! :grin:

Weird how they were able to incorporate the 23rd Psalm into it, apparently!  I'll be interested to see what that's all about. Sad to say, I don't really have it memorized still, but I'm sure I could come up with most of it from the cobwebs if I really thought about it. :grin:

Bogy, why don't you just quote it here for us to refresh our memory.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Lost is the best, I am waiting with urgency on tonights episode.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

The Lord is my Shepherd; I shall not want.
He maketh me to lie down in green pastures:
He leadeth me beside the still waters.
He restoreth my soul:
He leadeth me in the paths of righteousness for His name' sake.



Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death,
I will fear no evil: For thou art with me;
Thy rod and thy staff, they comfort me.
Thou preparest a table before me in the presence of mine enemies;
Thou annointest my head with oil; My cup runneth over.



Surely goodness and mercy shall follow me all the days of my life,
and I will dwell in the House of the Lord forever


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

You mean tomorrow nights!



Jeff McClellan said:


> Lost is the best, I am waiting with urgency on tonights episode.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Mr. Eko, will fear no death tonight.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Geez, I thought the Chat was on Tuesdays.:grin:


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Don't pay much attention to the front page, do ya Jeff? :lol: :grin:

Doesn't it ALWAYS say something like 'Be sure to join us *MONDAY* night in the chat room for the Charlie Chat chat'..? 

Still wondering what the 23rd Psalm will have to do with Lost... Don't people usually quote that when they're fixin' to die or something like that? :scratchin

Should be interesting! :grin:


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Something of no relevance... EKO is the airport code for Elko, Nevada. Also, some other names have origins in airport codes.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Psalm 23...might also give credance to the Purgatory hypothesis. Note that "23" is in there.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

4 hours to go!! :dance01:


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

More like seven.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Not in my time zone! 




:feelbette


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Heh.... I was right about Eko being the dark good. Still, I would like him to cover my back. It was amusing to see Eko facing off against Puff.


----------



## toomuchtv (May 17, 2002)

Quote:
Originally Posted by durl
He seems to have an allegiance to the island and not necessarily to the castaways. 

I think he gives "the Island" credit for healing his paralysis & allowing him to walk again, so that would explain such an allegiance.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Good show last night! Seems like things are really picking up this season. You can't afford to miss an episode for sure. Next weeks looks just as good. Must go back and watch it again to look for any hidden clues I missed!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

ibglowin said:


> Lets try a full hour!
> 
> Wednesday night will have an hour catchup episode followed by the new episode "Psalm 23".


Did that come with fries last night?


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

Well, I think we now know what Locke meant when he said that he had looked into the eye of the island. He and Eko have been "checked out" and passed.

I was a little disappointed that Eko was such a bad guy previously, but I thought his story was a great story of redemption. I was very impressed.

I like the "Jesus stick" line. It reminded me of the Old Testament story when the Jews were rebuilding the walls of the temple with one hand on a sword and the other hard at work.


----------



## HarbingerGA (Sep 29, 2005)

> Well, I think we now know what Locke meant when he said that he had looked into the eye of the island. He and Eko have been "checked out" and passed.


If you recorded the episode on DVR and go frame by frame through the section where Mr. Eko is facing the smoke, there are a handful of frames which show images from his past life - a church, the man he killed, his brother, and the woman selling the statues. I could not make out the significance of other images but there were some other fuzzy images as well. This reinforces the opinion that the island is somehow actually drawing the people who crash there.


----------



## GFloyd (Jun 3, 2003)

Regarding the Jesus stick, one of the passages Mr. Eko was carving was Revelations. It's not Revelations ... It's Revelation. Common mistake but annoying.

EIther way, it was chapter 3 which deals with 3 letters written to 3 churches ... One to a church that has a reputation of being alive, but is dead. One that has a reputation of being weak, but is really strong. One that is luke warm.


----------



## GFloyd (Jun 3, 2003)

A link to frame shots of what Mr. Eko sees in the smoke and the Jesus stick ... http://lost.cubit.net/pics/2x10/


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

I think maybe the "Walt" on the other end of the computer was typing to Michael "You need to con......."

How about "You need to confess"

And since the screen went black, it lends credence to the fact that Michael is just wishing it into existence or something like that.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Did anyone happen to notice what the numbers/letters were on the side of the plane from Nigeria? I completely forgot to look, but I'm sure there was some significance!


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Laverne said:


> Did anyone happen to notice what the numbers/letters were on the side of the plane from Nigeria? I completely forgot to look, but I'm sure there was some significance!


I looked, but they didn't seem to have anything significant or meaningful.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Hmmmm...... a reference to _Go Lion_. That would make Charlie about my age or slightly younger. Two references to 15 too.
The lion series of _Voltron_ was that the giant robot was assembed from five smaller Lion robots: two arms, two legs, and a main body. (1 and 5)
The vehicle series of _Voltron_ had the giant robot assembled from 15 vehicles.
And the Dharma playing cards? Wonder when they will be available from the ABC store?


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

OK, all you DVR people -- I need a quote...

When they were playing with the newly fixed radio -
Hurley said to Sayid: Static is good, right?
Sayid: NO. _Reception_ is good!

IS that the quote? If not, what is it.... _EXACTLY_???

Thanks! :grin:

P. S. Loved how they played Moonlight Serenade.  Such a classic.. [sigh..]


----------



## toomuchtv (May 17, 2002)

That's the way I heard it....


----------



## skidog (Dec 2, 2004)

Did'nt Hurley say something about the music being from another time?


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Yes. They were listening to Glenn Miller's Moonlight Serenade, written in the 30's. 

Sayid said something about it being music coming from another place. Hurley replied something like - Yeah, or another _time_!

I thought it was appropriate, because the music was from the age when radio was popular, and there _was_ no such thing as TV.

(A short bio of Glenn Miller, with some of his songs played on a synthesizer at the bottom of the page: http://www.irish-cream.com/glen-miller.html)


----------



## steelhorse (Apr 27, 2004)

Didn't Glenn Miller get on a plane and neither was ever seen again?


----------



## GFloyd (Jun 3, 2003)

steelhorse said:


> Didn't Glenn Miller get on a plane and neither was ever seen again?


Hmmmm ....

"On December 15, 1944, Glenn Miller left in a plane for Paris, flying over the English Channel, and was never seen again. There are now three theories about how he died. The most accepted one states that the plane crashed due to poor weather conditions. Another one thinks that the plane was shot down by another plane of unknown identity flying higher than Miller's. The third is that he arrived in Paris, only to die of a heart attack, and the media made up the story of the plane crash to keep war morale up. We will never know for sure. "

http://www.irish-cream.com/glen-miller.html

Is Glenn on the other side of the island? :lol:


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Remember, Lost runs long again tonight.


----------



## NVBlue (Aug 4, 2005)

Are you guys playing my lotto numbers?


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

A coworker sent me this link (


Spoiler



link


 ) the other day. It's a summary/theory behind the show and what all everything means. Obviously take it with a little grain of salt as it's mainly educated guesses or speculation. But it does make to think a little.

I don't beleive there is any actual spoilers in there, although it might spoil some of the show's future episodes if the speculation is accurate. You've been warned.


----------



## skidog (Dec 2, 2004)

Damn, the link requires a password today.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Aren't they New York Yankee retired numbers?


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

42 is not a retired Yankee number. The rest are tho!


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

OK. Who wore 42? Maybe there is a clue THERE!

Sorry, I'm just plain mean sometimes.......

I like the show but this whole XFiles leave 'em hangin for a few seasons thing is a little annoying sometimes.....


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Upon further research, I stand corrected. 42 was Jackie Roinson!

THE NUMBERS 

4 8 15 16 23 42 



4-Lou Gehrig 

8-Yogi Berra 

15-Thurman Munson 

16-****** Ford 

23-Don Mattingly 

42-Jackie Robinson


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

But Jackie Robinson was a Brooklyn Doger and not a Yankee!


----------



## rjenkins (Jul 18, 2002)

Yeah, all teams retired #42 for Jackie in '97.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

uh, Michael.... *WTF?*


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Mark Holtz said:


> uh, Michael.... *WTF?*


My sentiments exactly!! :eek2:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

They did it again. What happened in the last 5 minutes? JERKS!!!


----------



## JmC (Jun 10, 2005)

One of my sons is a member of the WTF. What does Michael and Taekwondo have to do with each other. Did I miss something?

Seriously, I sure hope the provide some insight as to why Michael did what he did. Hurley is going to be ticked off.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Holy crapola!

Sure didn't see that one coming. So is he just crazy or crazy and been brainwashed by the "udders" as Jin would say?


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Richard, check your PMs.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Wow... draconian law! Wonder if the writers were a bit fed up finding two of their actresses arrested for DUI last year. Thus the penalty for DUI in the LOST universe is DEATH!

http://www.eonline.com/News/Items/0,1,17892,00.html

Of course we all knew Libby would eventually bite the bullet soon. She's been signed for another show next fall.

http://www.eonline.com/News/Items/0,1,18835,00.html

As for Michael... I'm betting he's not been brainwashed so much as the fact that his son is likely being used against him and he was told what he had to do to make sure he lived.


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

Michael's toast. His little spree left plenty of evidence that points to him as being the guilty one.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Richard King said:


> They did it again. What happened in the last 5 minutes? JERKS!!!


Yeah my recording cut off like 1 second after Michael shot Ana Lucia. What happened after that?


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

[sigh...]

Well, since the rest of you have already spilled the beans...

Richard, I left out one detail -- In the last scene with Michael standing in the doorway, he shot himself in the arm. I wasn't sure about that when I first saw it, but in next week's previews it shows him with his arm in a sling.

We might want to put the word "spoiler" in Mark's title.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I always set my pad for 2min early and 5 min late for Lost these days.....


Love your avitar (as usual) Danny!


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

_Michael's toast. His little spree left plenty of evidence that points to him as being the guilty one._

Doubt it... While the guys at CSI would probably have no trouble figuring out what happened, unless the doc is skilled enough of a trama surgeon to recognize a self inflicted injury I bet nobody suspects a darn thing...

It was Ana's gun. Ana knew the combination. Ana had motive to kill the guy. Michael has plenty of alibis... he could claim he didn't know the combo, he might even pretend he didn't know the guy was even in there.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Well you completely forgot about Ana being shot in the chest. Looks to me like Michael is setting it up to look like 'Henry' did all the shooting.

And Jack is no MASH doc, but I'd say a lot of them are easily able to recognize a self-inflicted wound.

Time will tell, as always. Looks like they're shaping it up to have lots more questions to _not_ get answered next season.


----------



## jvidalc (Aug 30, 2002)

My theory is that in his twisted mind, Michael thinks that's the best way to rally the Tailies and force a confrontation with the Others (by blaming Henry), thereby hoping to get Walt back.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

Laverne said:


> Well you completely forgot about Ana being shot in the chest. Looks to me like Michael is setting it up to look like 'Henry' did all the shooting.
> 
> And Jack is no MASH doc, but I'd say a lot of them are easily able to recognize a self-inflicted wound.
> 
> Time will tell, as always. Looks like they're shaping it up to have lots more questions to _not_ get answered next season.


Unfortunately the person who'd be the best at identifying a self-inflicted wound would probably be Ana Lucia and she won't being identifying anything anymore it looks like. :eek2:


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

ebaltz said:


> Yeah my recording cut off like 1 second after Michael shot Ana Lucia. What happened after that?


Help! Someone, what happened immediately after Michael shot Ana Lucia? Please!


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Libby walked into the room carrying the blankets she was going after, and startled him I guess. He shot her twice in the stomach and she fell to the ground. (I presume she's dead, but that's just personal speculation.) He then opened the safe and you see him looking at "Henry", and then he shot himself in the arm.

At some point during that whole scene he apologized, I think to Ana Lucia right before he shot her.

HTH!


----------



## rnbmusicfan (Jul 19, 2005)

Danny R said:


> Wow... draconian law! Wonder if the writers were a bit fed up finding two of their actresses arrested for DUI last year. Thus the penalty for DUI in the LOST universe is DEATH!
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/News/Items/0,1,17892,00.html
> 
> ...


Libby may return in one or more of Hurley's memory episodes. I kinda figured somebody would die this season and not surprised who went. What's surprising is how of course. Many were upset they killed Shannon (good story line) but for the entry of Ana. Another point: 3-4 episodes pass by, and some of the regulars are written much into the script. Killing off some gives more screen time for others, plus reduces payroll costs for the show. What's little annoying is the writers are stretching the "miracles can happen on the island" (Locke - interesting, later repeated for Rose), and "characters have met each other before reaching the island. Second or third time done, it becomes trite. I wonder what happend to the Aussie guy. Is he just roaming around the island? And what happend to that huge white bear from S1? This season it seems less emphasis on the discoveries of the natural but unusual occurences of the island.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Laverne said:


> I presume she's dead, but that's just personal speculation.


She has a contract to be on another show next season (so, I vote - yep, she's dead).


----------



## durl (Mar 27, 2003)

Danny R said:


> _Michael's toast. His little spree left plenty of evidence that points to him as being the guilty one._
> 
> Doubt it... While the guys at CSI would probably have no trouble figuring out what happened, unless the doc is skilled enough of a trama surgeon to recognize a self inflicted injury I bet nobody suspects a darn thing...
> 
> It was Ana's gun. Ana knew the combination. Ana had motive to kill the guy. Michael has plenty of alibis... he could claim he didn't know the combo, he might even pretend he didn't know the guy was even in there.


True, Jack may not be the best guy to figure it out, but there are going to be nagging questions.

Ana had the gun, and Ana knew the combo, but Ana was shot while sitting on the couch. Two people are dead in the outer room, but there's blood in the holding cell. They'll have to see that it can only be Michael's blood in the holding cell. Michael and Ana are in the hatch the whole time. So how did he get an injured arm while Ana took 2-3 to the chest while sitting? If Michael was injured first, why was Ana sitting on the couch? If Ana was shot first outside, why did Michael struggle with Henry in the cell? Ana knew the combination. Why would she open the door and then sit on the couch when Henry had tried to kill her earlier in the day? And even if Ana opened the door to kill Henry, there's no way he'd escape after their earlier encounter. She wouldn't be careless again. (True, no one but Locke knows about their run-in earlier, but surely he'll come clean after 2 people are shot.)


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I'm not dead yet! (Monty Python voice)

This is what I think will happen most likely based on reading some of the Lost boards.

The blanket/pillow that Libby is holding will keep her from dying instantly. She will lapse into unconsciousness for several weeks and awaken albeit to late to stop Michael and the rest of the "army" from going to war on the others . During the next few weeks we will get lots of Libby backstories with several shocking revelations (including Hugo remembering where he knows her from) and then Libby will expire. Libby is also tied into Desmond more than likely.

Michael shot them and himself in order to free Henry Gale and get to see Walt for "3 Minutes" which is the title of one of the last episodes of the season.

If I hear Michael say "they took my boy" or Waaaallllllllttttt one more time!!!!........


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Don't skip all those commercials!

(oops, too late, and I've already deleted the episode too so I can't check it out)

Apparently the last episode of Lost featured a fake commercial for the Hanso Foundation.

It had a phone number 877 HANSORG (haven't been able to get through yet because of busy signals), and I believe there is a website too:

http://www.thehansofoundation.org/

Doing so browsing, I did find another interesting webpage as well:

http://www.hansorg.com/


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Wonder if that observation room had a tape running that recorded Michael's murders. 

As expected, Michael seems to have gotten away with murder... but I'm betting a video will be revealed sometime in the future.

At least I hope thats how its revealed. I'll be a bit peaved if its a Deus ex Machina dream sequence that tells Loche or Eko who actually did it.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Wow,

Some episode. Like most others, you end up with more questions than answers about a lot of things. Can't believe they let Libby out without her backstory. That is SO NOT like the creators of this show. Might have been the DUI thing caused a hasty write out of the show.

Interesting flip flop in the "faith" of the button between Locke and Eko.

I felt so sad about John. He really has felt "duped" his whole life I suspect......

Still, can't wait for next Wednesday!


----------



## skidog (Dec 2, 2004)

There was another commercial for the Hanso Foundation and they had a web address, but I already deleted the show to make room. It's fishing opener this weekend so I'll be gone till Sunday. The address was www.Lucid(can't remember the rest).


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Nope! 

sublymonal.com

After you guys mentioned the commercial last week, I was on the lookout!  :grin:

Danny, I think you're right about the tapes. But I bet they're at yet a different station (i.e. NOT Station 5, 'The Pearl'). That makes me wonder what the other station was, the one that Claire was at. And what the 'Tailies' found, was that a station, or just a storage area?


----------



## skidog (Dec 2, 2004)

You are right Laverne. I'm telling you, my memory just sucks!!!:lol: Well I went to the website and unlocked the message it said "Heir Apparent", what it means I don't know. I clicked below where it said I had unlocked the message and it sent me to the Hanso Foundation Website.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Is there a hidden section to the new website? I'm betting there is some way to get past the twirling screens and the OBEY command.

_Might have been the DUI thing caused a hasty write out of the show._

More than likely the new sitcom she was hired for.

But I doubt we've seen the last of her. Its likely her backstory will appear as part of a Hurley backstory.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Danny R said:


> Is there a hidden section to the new website? I'm betting there is some way to get past the twirling screens and the OBEY command..


He-he-he.... I know the secret! I know the secret! !devil12:
.
.
.
.
.
.

Here's a hint:


Spoiler



It has to do with the title of this thread........


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Danny R said:


> More than likely the new sitcom she was hired for.
> 
> But I doubt we've seen the last of her. Its likely her backstory will appear as part of a Hurley backstory.


My question is... WHO would give up such a big hit like Lost to make a sit-com that might or might not make it past 5 episodes???  To me that's just _STOOPID_!


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I don't think she had a choice. I find it suspicious that BOTH actors who got recently arrested for DUI got booted from the show.

Libby was kind of a waste, and was only good to make us a little more happy that Hurley had a little more joy in his life (as a horizontally challenged almost 40 year old, I was enjoying him getting to be the object of her affection). Ana Lucia was much more fun and will be missed. The counterbalance to Jack is gone now, as Locke is all hatch obsessed. Making Michael go nuts was interesting, but he just lost any pull with the TV audience who won't be "sympatico" with him anymore. Now he's just gonna be a hothead like he was in that DeCaprio/Danes Romeo and Juliet remake from 10 years back...


----------



## skidog (Dec 2, 2004)

Laverne said:


> He-he-he.... I know the secret! I know the secret! !devil12:
> .
> .
> .
> ...


I just kept clicking on the twirling screen that I got a hand icon over until it glowed and then went to the next screen that gave me the hand icon and kept clicking util it glowed and so on until it sent me to the next screen.

Apparently I used the dumb oaf approach whereas Laverne used the scientific one.:lol:


----------



## rnbmusicfan (Jul 19, 2005)

BobMurdoch said:


> I don't think she had a choice. I find it suspicious that BOTH actors who got recently arrested for DUI got booted from the show.
> 
> Libby was kind of a waste, and was only good to make us a little more happy that Hurley had a little more joy in his life (as a horizontally challenged almost 40 year old, I was enjoying him getting to be the object of her affection). Ana Lucia was much more fun and will be missed. The counterbalance to Jack is gone now, as Locke is all hatch obsessed. Making Michael go nuts was interesting, but he just lost any pull with the TV audience who won't be "sympatico" with him anymore. Now he's just gonna be a hothead like he was in that DeCaprio/Danes Romeo and Juliet remake from 10 years back...


She was dispensable, but now the women to men ratio is far less women to men. Jin kinda gets combined with the her spouse Sun as backstory (same with Rose, though Rose and her husband is far less a regular), leaving only Kate and Claire : Jack, Michael, Sayid, Locke, Charlie, Hurley, Sawyer, Ecko. I think they'd could compensate with a backstory of Russo, the French woman, though she is not considered a regular or a survivor of that flight. They may have figured too many cast members, too many backstories, weakens the focus of who they want to keep central to the show. But, I think they are going to show some or more of "the others" now. It's also a possibility Cindy and those 2 kids from the backside of the plane are alive, kidnapped. Ana Lucia asked Michael about them, which atleast lends to be believe, the writers will have some more story or explanation to that. Still don't know where the Aussie guy would be, but he was included in the recap episode, which leads to believe the writers haven't forgotten. I hate when characters, that had some relevance, are faded off


----------



## rnbmusicfan (Jul 19, 2005)

Laverne said:


> My question is... WHO would give up such a big hit like Lost to make a sit-com that might or might not make it past 5 episodes???  To me that's just _STOOPID_!


Drea De Matteo left Sopranos for Joey. But Sopranos was running well past the middle of the expected run when she found another job. I suspect the Libby character was a smaller role to start w/ little expectation.


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

OK, DVR people... Was it www.hansocareers.com or www.hansocareers.org ?  
(My guess is .com AFAIK, all the others, except for the very first one, have been .com sites...)

They are both valid links, and both confusing...

I haven't been trying to figure out all the stuff that was going on, but it was fun to unlock the site each week. Apparently this week it isn't like that!


----------



## JmC (Jun 10, 2005)

It was www.hansocareers.com.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

The last 2 weeks had very clever "product placement" ads. This weeks was sponsored by Monster.com and last weeks was sponsored by Sprite. 

Just another way to get you to watch the commercials instead of zapping past them on the PVR. Lots of Lostie fans are going through the site looking for clues to anything about the story. Don't think anything of any real importance is being found though.


Good final last night!


So is Michael and Walt gone for good?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Unless I'm mistaken, this is what I think after last nights episode and lots of caffine...


Spoiler



* Michael and Walt are gone for good
* Eko is dead. (Boo hiss).
* Desmond is dead.
* Locke is dead.
* We have the Other Community Playhouse Players
* Liked the twist at that monitoring station at the end


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

I don't think Desmond is dead. Why throw in Peg at the end, who is obviously searching for Desmond, if he is dead? And does her wealthy daddy have stock in Hansocorp? Libby is supposed to be back in flashbacks if not "in person" next season, so is it more of Desmond's flashbacks, Hurley's, or who knows who else met her some time in the past?

Perhaps its just that I don't want him to be a total jerk, but I think Michael is going to show up again. For one thing, Walt is too important to the Others to just let him go, even if they do "keep their word."

But I have only watched the episode one and a half times yet, with lots of repeats and just one slomo. Tonite I may have a chance to go over it more carefully.


----------



## JmC (Jun 10, 2005)

Season 3 of Lost starts on October 4th.

I heard talk of another DHARMA orientation film on the radio this morning. In it, it is reveiled that the numbers 4, 8, 15, 16, 23, and 42 are parameters of a mathematical formula for the end of mankind.







Department of
Heuristecs
And
Research on
Material
Applications​
also

Lost season 3 teaser - Anna Lucia is alive!


----------

